# TRIPLE SEVEN?



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone used a combo of 2 50gr and 1 30gr pelletes =130gr..... or took there life in hand and went 150 gr :shock: 
or has used Triple seven magnums? 

good/bad?

im shooting a ENCORE with a 300gr bullet
thanks


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have. I still have about the whole case of them left because I just stuck with the 50 gr pellets. Every gun is different so try different combos. My Omega likes 100 grns of triple 7 with a 245 gr. powerbelt. I am going to shoot it in the morning actually! :mrgreen:


----------



## Taxidermynut (Jun 18, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Ive shot 3 50gr pellets out of my omega using 300gr powerbelts...... The only difference I noticed over shooting 2 was that it kicked like hell.... Now i shoot 240gr xtp's with 100 grains of 777 and it seems to be the most consistant load for my gun......


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

2 50 gr. pellets here and 295gr. hollow point powerbelts. Shoots like a charm. Noticed the same thing mentioned above though......shooting 3 pellets didn't help my cause. Shooting a CVA Firebolt Ultramag 26" nickel fluted barrel.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I shoot a 300g Shockwave with 100g pyrodex pellets, and it is plenty.... Never tried a magnum load before, because I don't see the need.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> My Omega likes 100 grns of triple 7 with a 245 gr. powerbelt. I am going to shoot it in the morning actually!


That's the exact poison I use with my Traditions Pursuit Pro. I've shot 150 grains and found nothing but decreased accuracy (probably due to me flinching in anticipation of the kick).


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

FC2Tuber said:


> I shoot a 300g Shockwave with 100g pyrodex pellets, and it is plenty.... Never tried a magnum load before, because I don't see the need.


I too have never used or needed more than 100 grains . 
All my muzzle loaders have been very very accurate with around 90-100 grains .


----------

